# Sealant question for LP gas fittings



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

Can Oatey Great White thread sealant with PTFE be used on iron pipe carrying LP gas? I see that they also offer "Great Blue" which specifically lists LP as an application, but the White doesn't say one way or another. I read "Gases: 3000 psi @-50F to 400F" on the label and assumed it was OK for LP. I didn't even know they made anything else, so I went ahead and used it. Please tell me I don't have to take this whole run of pipe apart again (yes, again. Don't ask). 

Edit: Feeling better now. Lowe's website describes this pipe dope as OK for LP, as do some others that sell it. The mfr's site doesn't say one way or another though and I'm waitng for a response from their product support dept. 
Any input will still be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Like you said:

Oatey great white "Lubricates and seals all threaded joints. White, non-hardening, non-separating, non-toxic paste. Withstands up to 3,000 PSI on gases from -50 to +400 degrees Fahrenheit, and 10,000 PSI on liquids from -50 to +500 degrees Fahrenheit. For use with water, steam, *natural and LP gas*, oil, caustics or dilute acid lines of PVC, CPVC, ABS, Cycolac, Polypropylene, iron, steel, or copper. NSF and IAPMO listed. This Pipe Joint Compound & Pipe Dope is one of many top quality items in our Thread Sealant Compounds department".

Looks to me like you are all set!! Talk with the technical department anyway. 

Good luck.


----------



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks BP. 
That info is common to the product description on some online retail sites but neither Oatey's submission page (product info on their website) nor the label mention LP or NG. That, combined with the fact that they sell the blue, is what got me worried.


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks KB:

I am glad you were worried. I think it is a great question...may get lots of different answers. I think best answer will come from product support department.

Please keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, I am about to go ballistic. :furious: 
The product rep from Oatey told me that 
_"__The threaded joints may not hold up over time. We recommend the Oatey Great Blue for your application"._ 
I can tell you, this job has been a nightmare from the get go. I finally got Lowe's crappy pipe to stop leaking (the guy who cut and threaded it for me was completely clueless) by cranking every joint as tight as humanly possible, and now I got this to deal with. If I have to take this all this pipe apart and start over again, I am going to have an aneurysm.
I asked the rep if he could elaborate as to why the joints may not hold and I'm waiting for a response. I hope to God I get some good news from him.


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey KB:

I can see why that would be upsetting!!

I would tell them that if any leaks occur you will sue them based on the fact that they let retailers advertise it as being useable on LP gas (get a CASE# from the rep. you talk, to...future reference).

I bet you would have a case, too. Course, I am no lawyer...so don't listen to me... But I would look into it just so you know your rights here.

Really am unimpressed by them, for sure!

Hey, by the way, have you tested the gas system..?? If so, at what PSI??

Answer whenever you get a chance.


----------



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

I have (had) 25 psi air in the system. It held at 25 all afternoon and evening on Sunday but when I got home from work yesterday (about 26 hrs after pressurizing it), it was down to about 23.5 psi. It was also a bit colder than when I pumped it up so I'm hoping the pressure loss was just due to the air in the system being colder. It's not a very long run of pipe, maybe 25 ft with various twists and turns, so there's not much total volume to the system. A very small drop in the volume of air results in a very noticeable change in pressure. It's going to be cold again today so if I go home and see that it's still around 23.5 psi, I'll be happy.


----------



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

Nothing more from the product rep today. 
Also, I put 25 psi in the system on 48 hrs ago and it's down to 16 psi now. It held 25 psi for a while but by 24 hrs it was down to 23.5 psi. Since it's down to 16 now, I guess I have another leak to find huh?


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

My code book requires me to hold a gas test at 3 PSI for 10 minutes only...BUT, we use a test gauge that measures in 1/10th PSI increments.

If you get this gauge (sold at all plumbing supply stores) and holds for 15 minutes you are good to go (remember, only 0.5 PSI of gas flow going to this system).

It does sound like you have a smalll leaker there...pump to 50 PSI and then soap the joints up...should show something pretty quick off. Then get that 1/10th PSI incremental gauge*....ONLY WAY TO TEST GAS*!!!

Let us know what you find/think.


----------



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

This is the gauge I'm using. I'll probably pump the system up to 30 (don't want to exceed the limits of the gauge) and soap it up again. If I can't find any leaks, I might have to see if it's the gauge itself that's leaking since it's a pretty cheap one. 
This project is getting old.


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi KB:

Hey, in my state that gauge is not the correct guage for gas testing. The best gas test gauge reads in 1/10th pound increments and only goes as high as 5 PSI.

First, take gauge off to do a leak test....then pump system up to 50 PSI or more (just make sure not connected to water heater/boiler, etc., during test) and soap the joints. That should show you any leaks.

Then after all soaped and seems ok...I would buy the right gauge and test for 15 minutes at 3 PSI....*That is the only way to test gas with air.*

You are probably done testing by now, anyway!! Hope all went well...let me know.


----------



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info BP. Most of the codes I'd heard of used like 15 - 20 psi for an hour up to 24 hrs, that's why I bought that gauge. Honestly, I never checked what was required for inspection here. :whistling2: I just figured I'd prepare for the worst (i.e. higher pressure than they would ever ask for). I hope the inspector is good with that or maybe even has his own gauge.
Good tip on taking the gauge off to do the leak test. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

Believe it or not, I am still not done with this project. I did finally get a product rep on the phone that told me the White sealant I used would be OK though. 

I also found one last leak in the system..., the gauge! I have a replacement coming but in the meantime, I also picked up one like BP suggested.


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey KB:

I am crossing my fingers...Let us know what the code says for your area....and what inspector had to say...

Good luck!


----------



## kboorman (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry, long rant coming up (some suprising developments though, might be worth a read)...



Boston Plumber said:


> Let us know what the code says for your area....and what inspector had to say...


Well, the asst. fire marshal showed up today to "inspect" my installation and tank placement. I have the appliance end of the system capped and a gauge on the other end, outside by the tank. I did this because the shutoff is only good to 14 psi or so, and I figured they'd want to see that the system held pressure. I was wrong.

I assumed the three biggest points of the inspection would be:
a) the placement of the tank (less than 125 lbs, must be 5 ft from any opening in the structure), 
b) the integrity of the system (no leaks) and 
c) the routing of the pipe
Again, I was wrong.

He said he couldn't inspect it because it was incomplete. I told him why it was the way it was and he looked at me like I had 2 heads. He said he was only there to take pictures of the connections and to be sure the stove worked. 

I asked if he wanted to see that the system held pressure and if he wanted to check the routing. He said no. I asked why and he told me that the usual procedure was for a licensed pro to draw a permit, do the work and sign off on it. He never checks anything except the connections and that the appliance works. He relies on the contractor to know the codes and, once the job is signed off, to be responsible for any liabilities. 

I asked why he would even let someone put gas in a system that had not been approved? He said he was just there to take pictures. 

I asked him if he'd just check the routing to see if it was ok per the code. He said that he didn't carry the code book with him, so he had no idea whether or not it was ok. He couldn't even tell me that the placement of the tank was ok.

He then informed me that he wouldn't have issued me the permit without a license to do the work. I told him the fire marshal knew I wasn't licensed and that he had no problem with it. He said I'd have to work it out with the fire marshal then.

I decided right then that I was dealing with complete incompetence. I am going to button up up the system, fill the tank, then install and start using my new range. I will welcome the next representative of the fire marshal's office that shows up and I will gladly allow him to inspect whatever he wants.

Rant over. I am in complete disbelief. I need a drink.


----------

